# Klein aber fein. (X-Server, und anderes)

## schmidicom

Ich wollte mal wissen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit XDirectFB hat und was genau die Vorteile gegenüber des Normalen X-Servers sind.

Alles was ich darüber weis ist das sich der XDirectFB auf dem FrameBuffer Deveice stützt und in der Portage Datenbank geführt wird. Aber wie sieht es mit der Installation/Konfiguration derselben aus? Und was ist mit ihm kompatibel, also welche WM's laufen darauf?

Ich bewundere aber die Idee einen X Server gestützt auf dem FrameBuffer Deveice zu erschaffen. Den irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das die FrameBuffer Unterstützung des Kernel ob mit oder ohne patch’s (fbsplash, bootsplash) nicht wirklich voll ausgenutzt wird.Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Jul 17, 2006 9:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

Wozu langsames Framebuffer verwenden, wenn ordentliche Treiber da sind. Btw hat X.org auch nen Frambuffertreiber  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Wozu langsames Framebuffer verwenden, wenn ordentliche Treiber da sind. Btw hat X.org auch nen Frambuffertreiber 

 

Ich muss zugeben das ich das mit dem fbdev Treiber von xorg nie richtig hinbekommen habe. Jedenfalls nicht so das ich zufrieden wäre. Und wieso wird er dadurch langsamer?

----------

## oscarwild

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Und wieso wird er dadurch langsamer?

 

Weil per Framebuffer das angezeigte Bild mehr oder weniger auf Pixelebene durch die CPU manipuliert wird.

Den Framebuffer benutzt man gerne in Embedded-Appplikationen, wenn man sich den Luxus eines vernünftigen X-Servers nicht leisten kann/möchte.

----------

## schmidicom

Demnach wäre ein X-Server auf Framebuffer-Basis für z.B. Arbeitsstationen in einem Betrieb durchaus geeignet?

Beim Xorg gibt es ja einen fbdev Treiber wie man den aber nutzt also wie die xorg.conf Datei aussehen muss habe ich im Internet nicht gefunden. Wie wird das den da gemacht?

----------

## oscarwild

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Demnach wäre ein X-Server auf Framebuffer-Basis für z.B. Arbeitsstationen in einem Betrieb durchaus geeignet?
> 
> Beim Xorg gibt es ja einen fbdev Treiber wie man den aber nutzt also wie die xorg.conf Datei aussehen muss habe ich im Internet nicht gefunden. Wie wird das den da gemacht?

 

Was genau würdest Du Dir davon versprechen?

----------

## schmidicom

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Demnach wäre ein X-Server auf Framebuffer-Basis für z.B. Arbeitsstationen in einem Betrieb durchaus geeignet?
> 
> Beim Xorg gibt es ja einen fbdev Treiber wie man den aber nutzt also wie die xorg.conf Datei aussehen muss habe ich im Internet nicht gefunden. Wie wird das den da gemacht? 
> 
> Was genau würdest Du Dir davon versprechen?

 

Ich nehme mal an das der X-Server dan schneller startet weil die treiber schon geladen sind.

Und jemand der an einem PC bloss eine Excel-Tabelle oder anderes bearbeitet braucht ja keine mega Grafikleistung ist ist froh wenn die sache so schnell wie möglich zur verfügung steht.

----------

## Freiburg

Ok wenn man sich das anschaut: X-Server normal: X -> X-Treiber -> Kernel -> Hardware mit XDirectFB: X -> XDirectFB -> FB -> Kernel -> Hardware also wie sollte das Geschwindigkeitsvorteile bringen?

----------

## schmidicom

Naja ich denke mal das es schneller geladen ist aber genau weis ich das ja nicht deshalb dieses Thread. Ich wollte ja wissen ob sich jemand damit auskennt und wie das gemacht wird.

----------

## Freiburg

DirectFB ist ganz brauchbar wenn man z.B. directvnc oder ähnliches laufen läßt, allerdings setzt das auch eine vernünftig unterstütze Grafikkarte vorraus siehe http://www.directfb.org/index.php?path=Main%2FSupport%2FGraphics. Allerdings hat man sich dann dazu entschlossen keine X Sachen zu benutzen. Wenn man also nur einen alten Rechner als VNC terminal nutzen will kann man directFB ganz gut nutzen oder für Emulatoren ansonsten wirst du nicht viel Spaß damit haben...

----------

## oscarwild

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich nehme mal an das der X-Server dan schneller startet weil die treiber schon geladen sind.

 

Das Laden der Grafikkartentreiber ist zeitlich nicht wirklich relevant. Ebenso der Start des nackten X-Servers nicht. Was eigentlich Zeit kostet,  ist das Laden von KDE, Gnome etc. Ich würde eher dort abspecken, es gibt viele schlanke Alternativen, die innerhalb kürzester Zeit starten.

----------

## schmidicom

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Das Laden der Grafikkartentreiber ist zeitlich nicht wirklich relevant. Ebenso der Start des nackten X-Servers nicht. Was eigentlich Zeit kostet,  ist das Laden von KDE, Gnome etc. Ich würde eher dort abspecken, es gibt viele schlanke Alternativen, die innerhalb kürzester Zeit starten.

 

Nun ich persönlich werde sicher nie eine Arbeitsstation mit KDE oder Gnome aufsetzten, sonst kommen die User noch auf dume ideen. Bei denen reicht der WM oder sogar der twm oder wie das ding heist.  :Laughing: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Nun ich persönlich werde sicher nie eine Arbeitsstation mit KDE oder Gnome aufsetzten, sonst kommen die User noch auf dume ideen.

 

Das ist Geschmacksache. Was für dumme Ideen?

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Bei denen reicht der WM oder sogar der twm oder wie das ding heist. 

 

Aber wo befürchtest Du dann überhaupt ein Geschwindigkeitsproblem?

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> ...WM...

 

Das muss markenrechtlich korrekt FIFA-WM heissen  :Laughing: 

----------

## schmidicom

Mit dumme Ideen meine ich verschiedene dinge wie unüberlegtes öffnen von Programmen die nicht ganz ungefährlich sind oder total verunstaltete Deskop's wo nur noch der den durchblick hat der es gemacht hat.   :Shocked: 

Lass deine Fantasie spielen.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Mit dumme Ideen meine ich verschiedene dinge wie unüberlegtes öffnen von Programmen die nicht ganz ungefährlich sind oder total verunstaltete Deskop's wo nur noch der den durchblick hat der es gemacht hat.  
> 
> Lass deine Fantasie spielen. 

 

Linux ist ein Multiuser Betriebssystem. Das bedeutet das selbst wenn der User es schafft sich seinen Desktop dergestallt zu verändern das nur noch er selber versteht was wo zu finden ist, dann beeinflusst das die anderen User in keinsterweise.

Und "schädliche" Programme die man als normaler User ausführen kann wären mir jetzt nicht bekannt wenn man mal von "rm -rf ~/*" absieht.

----------

## franzf

Wenn du als normaler User (!=Admin) ein Schadprogramm ausführen willst kann dieses nur die Daten des Users, aber keine System-Daten löschen.

Ebenso verunstalteter Desktop: betrifft nur den User, der das verbricht  :Wink: 

Und wenn du denen nur ein IceWM, oder sonstwas, vorsetzt, sagen die natürlich gleich "scheiß Linux, ist ja oberkacke, ich will klickibunti, gib mir mein WinXPerimental zurück!!111!!"

Also überleg dir das nochmal  :Wink: 

Du kannst denen auch gleich mehrere (wenn es Plattenplatz zulässt) draufknallen (Gnome, Enlightenment, usw) dass sie sehen wie viel Auswahl man da unter Linux hat.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## oscarwild

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Mit dumme Ideen meine ich verschiedene dinge wie unüberlegtes öffnen von Programmen die nicht ganz ungefährlich sind.

 

Das ist eigentlich keine Angelegenheit des Window Managers/Desktop Environments, sondern der Rechteverwaltung, die man auch unter Linux so ungünstig einrichten kann wie bei manchem kommerziellen OS...

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> oder total verunstaltete Deskop's wo nur noch der den durchblick hat der es gemacht hat.  

 

Siehe Anarchos Antwort. Aber auch das wäre kein KDE/Gnome-spezifisches Problem.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Lass deine Fantasie spielen. 

 

Hilf mir auf die Sprünge, ich weiss nicht, welche Probleme Du dabei siehst...

----------

## schmidicom

Ich meinte auch eher ein Allgemeiner User.

Beispiel:

An einer Verladerampe ist ein Computer aufgestellt für das Buchen von Wareneingägen. Zur Verwendung des Lagerprogramms benutzen mehrere Mitarbeiter den selben User.

Wenn da einer anfängt den Desktop zu verstellen, weil das ja unter KDE so einfach ist, könnt ihr euch sicher vorstellen was passiert.

Zugegeben schädliche Programme auszuführen ist mit einem normalen User der nicht sonderlich viele rechte hat ist eher unwahrscheinlich.

Aber wie heisst es so schön: Nichts ist unmöglich, Computer.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich meinte auch eher ein Allgemeiner User.
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> An einer Verladerampe ist ein Computer aufgestellt für das Buchen von Wareneingägen. Zur Verwendung des Lagerprogramms benutzen mehrere Mitarbeiter den selben User.
> ...

 

Also für diesen speziellen Fall bietet sich doch gerade der Kioskmodus von KDE/Gnome (ab 2.14) an. Damit läuft nur ein Programm welches der User nicht verlassen kann.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> An einer Verladerampe ist ein Computer aufgestellt für das Buchen von Wareneingägen. Zur Verwendung des Lagerprogramms benutzen mehrere Mitarbeiter den selben User.

 

Da stellt sich mir schonmal die Frage wozu die alle den selben Benutzer haben müssen? Jeder soll sich mit seinem Namen anmelden und dann halt am Lagerprogramm nochmals. Falls das inakzeptabel ist, dann benutz halt einen User und erstell dir ein "Default" Desktopprofil.

Bevor der Rechner dann heruntergefahren wird, kopierst du das Defaultprofil über das Benutzerprofil. Dann hast du am nächsten Morgen wieder einen Desktop der so sein soll wie er ist.

Ausserdem; wenn mehrere User mit dem selben Benutzernamen am Gerät arbeiten, dann wird eh niemand einfach drann rumspielen weil er damit seine Kollegen verärgert. Den Admin ärgern ist okay, aber Kollegen ärgert man nicht, denn mit denen muss man die ganze Zeit zusammenarbeiten.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Wenn da einer anfängt den Desktop zu verstellen, weil das ja unter KDE so einfach ist, könnt ihr euch sicher vorstellen was passiert.

 

Du hast noch immer nicht beantwortet WAS die Leute denn so alles verändern könnten, was so schlimm ist, dass du es nicht mit wenigen Mausklicks wieder hinbringen könntest...

Und wenn es dir nur um die Dinge im Kontrollzentrum geht, dann löscht du halt einfach den Eintrag dafür im Menu. Dann ist auch fertig mit dem herumspielen. 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

